

Google search results marking everything as 'This site may harm your computer' ? - betageek
http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/362249/ps3%20-%20Google%20Search.png
Is it just me or is every result from Google at the moment marked "This site may harm your computer" - see screenshot.
======
jncraton
I'm getting the same thing.

